# LBF Company



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Since I was out of the hobby for a while there were alot of changes over the last decade. Anyone know what happened to LBF? I read they were sold to Huberts but cannot find any info on either. Both websites direct you to some generic site.
Were they just another casualty of the bad economy?
I like their boxcars and just recently found this one. They are difficult to find.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

LBF went out of business and either the company or just the tooling was sold to Hubert's. Hubert's also went out of business a few years ago.

Some of the old LBF cars like the Gunderson car pictured were actually originally E&C Shops tooling.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

CV , Thanks. Thats what I thought but not much info was found when I searched. Kinda a shame none of them could make it. They had different body styles and different roads as well.
Guess the search continues....I would like a few more of these if I can find them at a decent price. They also did the Canadian Pacific with the beaver logo which are very difficult to find.


----------

